# Does anyone have a Safe Count Worksheet?



## ILiveHere (Oct 18, 2021)

We are unable to access the file to print new Safe Count Worksheets. We have been doing them by hand for a few weeks now. Does anyone have a blank one that they can share?


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 18, 2021)

I have no idea what that is!   Safe audits are computer guided and we do not print any of the reports since they are accessible in the computer.


----------



## DBZ (Oct 18, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> I have no idea what that is!   Safe audits are computer guided and we do not print any of the reports since they are accessible in the computer.



I'm pretty sure SETL is talking about the CO/239. What are you talking about?


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 18, 2021)

DBZ said:


> I'm pretty sure SETL is talking about the CO/239. What are you talking about?


I work in the CO and we do no worksheets that need printing. Like I said... no idea what that is. or what a CO/239 is. Everything we do is done via G4S and reports are generated via the recycler.


----------



## DBZ (Oct 18, 2021)

There is a worksheet that exists for counting things like the rolled coin. I've seen it, but I just write down my counts on a post it.


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 18, 2021)

DBZ said:


> There is a worksheet that exists for counting things like the rolled coin. I've seen it, but I just write down my counts on a post it.


That's part of my external vault audit and is entered into the recycler.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 19, 2021)

As lod, I verify safe count on a sheet. It is filled out by the cash office person, then I recount. I think it is a pad of these forms that get ordered.  Not sure though.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 19, 2021)

Should be available to order thru CO supplies (ie: currency straps, check bundle cards, mailer envelopes, etc).
Barring that, you might borrow a copy from a nearby sister store & make copies.


----------

